# viper esp 550 new remote



## viperuser (Oct 20, 2011)

ok first the alarm is a viper esp 550h
i bought the car and it already has alarm installed.
i received a replacement remote for this model alarm.
the problem is the alarm keeps going off
so i cant really follow the directions on the replacement matching

any ideas please.

i cant be the only one to try this. lol


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

viperuser said:


> ok first the alarm is a viper esp 550h
> i bought the car and it already has alarm installed.
> i received a replacement remote for this model alarm.
> the problem is the alarm keeps going off
> ...


 To shut off the alarm, open door, turn ignition on, hit over ride button( under the dashboard or on the antenna). Then cycle power off and start over, see if this helps you...................


----------



## viperuser (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for reply

by "over ride button" do you mean valet switch ?

and by "cycle power off " how does one do that.
thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

viperuser said:


> thanks for reply
> 
> by "over ride button" do you mean valet switch ?
> 
> ...


 YES to the first, cycle power by turning on and off the ignition. Sorry I assume people know my terms of talk. :laugh:


----------

